# Another V-2/A4 - this time in 1/48



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished another A4/V-2 missile. This time, it's the recent 1/48 release from Pegasus. 

It's a "snap kit," but it goes together just fine with glue. And, I have to say, the fit was quite good, way better than you would expect from something billing itself as "snap." The molding detail was quite good as well. I have to give Pegasus pretty high marks for releasing such a nice model, simple enough for anyone to build, but rewarding for the experienced modeler as well. 








This V-2 is painted in the Geflammt or "wavy" pattern that was used for only a short time.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Looks really good Paul! I have several of them and plan on building some as a Bumper WAC. I've also got decals for Operation Sandy too. There are so many different was to paint this kit between what the Germans did and the U.S. out at White Sands.

I painted the 1:35 Dragon kit in the splinter pattern and almost pulled my hair out trying to get it to all match up to the pics in the Monograme book!

Keep up the good work....

HAL9001-


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great job painting that missile! When I get back to work I want to try some of those Pegasus kits.


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a really nice job on this Kit Paul.....Cheers mark


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yes, the splinter pattern for V2s is tricky to mask!!!


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Great job well done


----------

